# My new C. atrox



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

Got this guy last week.


----------



## Jack W (Feb 9, 2009)

Beautiful mate, how old is it?


----------



## dunny1 (Feb 2, 2009)

very nice mate.


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

piehyuying0708 said:


> how old is it? image


He's was told that he's around 6yrs old, give or take a year.


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

Nice atrox, though I must admit large crote's just aint my thing. They take up too much space and I prefer smaller buzzers


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

slippery42 said:


> Nice atrox, though I must admit large crote's just aint my thing. They take up too much space and I prefer smaller buzzers


Thanks.

The space they take is quite substantial, but for me, it's worth it. I've lusted over the atrox the like my whole life) In a year or so, I'm hoping to convert my shed for the rattlers, and use my current room for the Asian arboreals.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

very fine rattler!:no1:


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice rattler :2thumb:

He doesn't look that big from the pics, although it could be the camera perspective. I've a 2to3 year old that's just over 3ft -how long is he for a 5/6year old? : victory:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)

andy2086 said:


> Nice rattler :2thumb:
> 
> He doesn't look that big from the pics, although it could be the camera perspective. I've a 2to3 year old that's just over 3ft -how long is he for a 5/6year old? : victory:


He looks smaller on the pics, but he's about 4ft. I'll upload the pics I took of him stretched out, and post them on this thread tomorrow.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

coldestblood said:


> He looks smaller on the pics, but he's about 4ft. I'll upload the pics I took of him stretched out, and post them on this thread tomorrow.


nice colors... i've seen some funky ones...

:2thumb:


----------



## coldestblood (Jun 4, 2011)




----------

